
GitHub's 2017 Transparency Report - thomas
https://blog.github.com/2018-05-11-2017-transparency-report/
======
ry_ry
_In 2017, GitHub received eight requests—all from Russia—resulting in eight
projects being taken down or blocked (all or part of six repositories, one
gist, and one website taken down)._

Huh, seems odd. Any particular reason they all originated in Russia?

~~~
danielvf
You can see the text of all takedown notices from Russia here:

[https://github.com/github/gov-
takedowns/tree/master/Russia](https://github.com/github/gov-
takedowns/tree/master/Russia)

~~~
ry_ry
oh cool, thanks! for anybody who cba to take a proper look but is idly
curious, a quick browse of the stuff they pulled turned up...

* a couple of duped windows installers for... something... i'm not brave enough to run.

* something linked to a betting site

* an IP anonymiser

* an encoded block of JSON that is named enc_sources.json

* an issue raised with GreatWall (who apparently monitor and challenge Chinese internet censorship)

* a free web proxy

* and weirdly, a single commit to objidlib "A library for working with NTFS Object Idenitifers".

